# I'm looking for an engine...



## heymynameischuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys, I just bought a 66 le mans at the Good Guys car show yesterday.
The body is in perfect shape, all trim and everything in the cab and trunk, even a rebuilt tranny and brand new in-box torque converter. But no engine. Not a problem, but I am on a budget. I'm looking for a rebuilt or possibly used engine. it originally had a 326 in it but I'm looking for something more like a 350, just to get it running while I build the 400 for it. any suggestions?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I know of TWO good running 326's for sale on the waaaay cheap. One is one I used to own, and is a '64 326 that's built with a lopey cam and decent heads, and runs extremely well. Was in a 4-speed '65. Probably about a 350 hp motor. A friend yanked it to install a 389. The other engine is a bone stock 326 out of a '65 Lemans that runs like a watch. It has about 90,000 miles on it. same storey....389 transplant. I think that both are missing the timing covers (to be used on the 389's!) 326-350's can run darn near as hard as a bigger motor. I raced the '64 326 car against my '66 Coronet 440 4-speed, and I barely beat him. Maybe one car length. One engine is in LA, Calif. and the other is in Vallejo, CA. Where are you?


----------

